# A few pics of our garden



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2016)

I took these this afternoon, but it was full sun so had to miss some shots as it was too bright.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2016)

Beautiful Annie. Especially the sea of blue flowers, which remind me of looking out of the many paned windows of my mom's yellow kitchen, and seeing a mass of bluebells in the spring, surrounded by trees and flower beds.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 10, 2016)

My goodness, what gorgeous pictures...I mean I have a "yard"...big for our little suburban enclave...but your yard looks more like a wonderland, I am so jealous:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2016)

Annie, is that rhubarb I see?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful Annie. Especially the sea of blue flowers, which remind me of looking out of the many paned windows of my mom's yellow kitchen, and seeing a mass of bluebells in the spring, surrounded by trees and flower beds.



Tons of bluebells in our garden and everywhere!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> My goodness, what gorgeous pictures...I mean I have a "yard"...big for our little suburban enclave...but your yard looks more like a wonderland, I am so jealous:love_heart:



Thanks.  Ooops forgot to be bilingual!  LOL.  Garden and yard are the same.  Our is 1/2 acre.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, is that rhubarb I see?



Nope. No rhubarb.  No vegetables of any kind.  Just a couple of apple trees.  Which photo looks like rhubarb?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2016)

Annie, in pic number three, there are some leafy things in the front left that remind me of rhubarb. Lol.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2016)

Those are beautiful pictures!  I love them!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, in pic number three, there are some leafy things in the front left that remind me of rhubarb. Lol.



That is a gunnera manacata.  It goes from an ugly brown lump in the winter to about 8 feet tall in summer.  Like this:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2016)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2016)

Beautiful Annie. Up close, it doesn't resemble rhubarb in the least. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful Annie. Up close, it doesn't resemble rhubarb in the least. Lol.



I love it because it goes from so ugly in the winter to massive and lush in the summer.  You can practically see it grow.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 11, 2016)

Very nice indeed and a totally different outlook to mine.   We started off with what was basically a paddock with waist-high dock and nettles.  The previous owner had kept sheep on it to keep the grass short!  I would have preferred a 'jungle' and started to cut that back, rather than start with a blank canvas - but we're getting there.

As you can see, my place (the one in the middle) is set amid agricultural land - not the more dramatic scenery that you enjoy.  The sea is a few miles to the north of me.


----------



## littleowl (May 11, 2016)

Nice one


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 11, 2016)

Great photos..

Her is an old slide show of my wife's "Rock Garden" from years past. The garden is not just about gone due to drought and grasshoppers!! She now only maintains a couple of flower beds and planters around the house..
.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2016)

Countryside is nice as well, Capt!

Nice ones, Ken!


----------



## Cookie (May 11, 2016)

AS - Wow! Now that's a garden!  --- beautiful bushes and flowers.  That giant leafy thing is amazing and Wiki says it actually is a giant rhubarb from S. America.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2016)

Cookie said:


> AS - Wow! Now that's a garden!  --- beautiful bushes and flowers.  That giant leafy thing is amazing and Wiki says it actually is a giant rhubarb from S. America.



This was only a small part of our garden/yard.  Hubby is a fabulous gardener.  Never knew our gunnera was called a giant rhubarb!


----------

